# News aus Japan !! Bereich SHIMANO = STELLA !!!!!



## Seeteufelfreund (18. Januar 2007)

@ All

Hab gerade von einem gut bekannten Händler/Freund aus Japan die Nachricht erhalten,das nach der Frühjahrsmesse im Februar beim Thema STELLA neuerungen auf den Markt kommen.

Genaues wollte SHIMANO natürlich noch nicht sagen aber die andeutungen sprechen doch schon für sich.

Diese Mail erhielten alle Big-Game Dealer in Japan.

Na dann lassen wir uns mal überraschen,wollte Euch diese Neuigkeit nicht vorenthalten.

Der  STF  :g


----------



## Sailfisch (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: News aus Japan !! Bereich SHIMANO = STELLA !!!!!*

Na, da bin ich doch mal gespannt!


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: News aus Japan !! Bereich SHIMANO = STELLA !!!!!*



Sailfisch schrieb:


> Na, da bin ich doch mal gespannt!




Kai,Du bist doch eingedeckt,Du brauchst keine mehr.....


Der  STF  |rolleyes


----------



## Sailfisch (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: News aus Japan !! Bereich SHIMANO = STELLA !!!!!*

Ich bin doch ein armer Student! Kann nur hoffen, daß die Preise für die alten mit dem neuen Modell fallen.


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: News aus Japan !! Bereich SHIMANO = STELLA !!!!!*



Sailfisch schrieb:


> Ich bin doch ein armer Student! Kann nur hoffen, daß die Preise für die alten mit dem neuen Modell fallen.




:c Oh,laßt uns sammeln für einen in der Welt umherreisenden
angelnden armen Studenten.....#q

Der  STF|rolleyes


----------



## Sailfisch (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: News aus Japan !! Bereich SHIMANO = STELLA !!!!!*



Seeteufelfreund schrieb:


> :c Oh,laßt uns sammeln für einen in der Welt umherreisenden
> angelnden armen Studenten.....#q
> 
> Der  STF|rolleyes



Bei Bedarf geben ich Euch die Kontoverbindung gerne per PN. :vik: :vik: :vik:


----------



## duck_68 (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: News aus Japan !! Bereich SHIMANO = STELLA !!!!!*

Was hören meine Öhrlein da..... Stella-News:l :l :l :l 



Sehr interssant#6


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: News aus Japan !! Bereich SHIMANO = STELLA !!!!!*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Was hören meine Öhrlein da..... Stella-News:l :l :l :l
> 
> 
> 
> Sehr interssant#6




Finger weg von Stellas,mach Dir mal lieber Gedanken wegen der Bestellung !!!

Der  STF  |rolleyes


----------



## Spackus (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: News aus Japan !! Bereich SHIMANO = STELLA !!!!!*

Hier gibt´s schon mal das neue Stella Video:
http://fishing.shimano.co.jp/body/product/iso/07/stella.wmv

Na dann muss ich wohl demnächst wieder mal in Japan zuschlagen...


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: News aus Japan !! Bereich SHIMANO = STELLA !!!!!*

Jetzt müssen wir nur auf den 3.2.2007 warten,dann lüftet
sich das Geheimnis.


Der  STF  |rolleyes


----------



## Mr. Sprock (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: News aus Japan !! Bereich SHIMANO = STELLA !!!!!*

http://youtube.com/watch?v=IQhVlDPyn9s

Hoffentlich wird nicht der Trend der letzten Jahre fortgesetzt.


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: News aus Japan !! Bereich SHIMANO = STELLA !!!!!*



Thilo (NRW) schrieb:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=IQhVlDPyn9s
> 
> Hoffentlich wird nicht der Trend der letzten Jahre fortgesetzt.




Wie meinen ??????


Der  STF


----------



## Mr. Sprock (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: News aus Japan !! Bereich SHIMANO = STELLA !!!!!*

Der Trend zu geringerer Qualität bei gleichen Preisen.


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: News aus Japan !! Bereich SHIMANO = STELLA !!!!!*



Thilo (NRW) schrieb:


> Der Trend zu geringerer Qualität bei gleichen Preisen.




Dabei sollte man aber die Weltweite Produktion nicht mit der
japanischen Inlands Produktion vergleichen.

Der  STF


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: News aus Japan !! Bereich SHIMANO = STELLA !!!!!*

@ All

Hier die neuen Kataloge 2007 bereich -USA-


Der  STF  :g


----------

